# Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller



## hpc (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello, I've a new laptop (a noname without preinstalled OS from a french compagny)

I've installed 
 uname -a
 FreeBSD moyen 11.0-BETA1 FreeBSD 11.0-BETA1 #0 r302412:

Many things are working out of the box. Xorg work with the VESA driver but pciconf said that it's an intel graphic card. X -configure has the same diagnostic.

pciconf say : 
  device  = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller'
(Attached full pciconfg -lv log)

But when I try to use the intel driver, Xorg failed with a "(EE) no screens found(EE)" (see attached Xorg log).

Any advice ?

Best


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 23, 2016)

Maybe you could try the xf86-video-scfb driver.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB


----------



## hpc (Jul 23, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> Maybe you could try the xf86-video-scfb driver.
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB



Thanks for the advice. I've tested, same error message "(EE) no screens found(EE)"


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 23, 2016)

It would help to know exactly which processor is being used.  Probably the Intel video driver does not support it yet, in which case the vesa driver can be used, or scfb if using UEFI (I think).

Make sure the drivers are actually installed.  Not all of them are part of the default packages.

I would delete xorg.conf, it is not helping.  Then set only the driver as shown here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html.


----------



## hpc (Jul 24, 2016)

For the record, this is a LDLC laptop : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00206243.html
The processor is recognized as:

```
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N3150  @ 1.60GHz (1600.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x406c3  Family=0x6  Model=0x4c  Stepping=3
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
   Features2=0x43d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,RDRAND>

AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
```
I've used GENERIC amd64 kernel but I was not sure about that. Is it possible that the intel driver does not work in this situation ?

I've no xorg.conf, only one file in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ (for a French keyboard).

Vesa work correctly, scfb does not, with the same error (EE) no screens found(EE) than the intel driver.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2016)

The Celeron N3150 is very new, released in 2015.  Does the system have UEFI?  If so, it still might be possible to use scfb.  Otherwise, you might be stuck with vesa until the newer drivers are ported.


----------



## hpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes, this laptop is uefi capable, but I've not tried UEFI.

I think that I'll stay on vesa since I imagine that UEFI and scfb does not provide more features than the current configuration ? (no 2D/3D acceleration, no other features )

Just for my information, is there an easy way to go a "standard installation" (Bios boot + vesa) to a UEFI + scfb ? Or does it need a full reinstallation ?

Thank you for your help !


----------



## eBUG (Aug 4, 2016)

Sorry to go slightly off-platform but
I wonder if this could be the same problem I have on new Linux Mint 18 with my Dell Ubuntu Edition Inspiron 3552 (same hardware)

https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=226527&p=1195216#p1195216

Could it be the Intel OSS kernel driver is not working for these VGA hardware ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2016)

eBUG read rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules.


----------



## eBUG (Aug 4, 2016)

SirDice said:


> eBUG read rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules.


Ok sorry  Just thought it was relevant since it appears to be a bug with the same hardware.


----------



## Louis Brauer (Oct 26, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> The Celeron N3150 is very new, released in 2015.  Does the system have UEFI?  If so, it still might be possible to use scfb.  Otherwise, you might be stuck with vesa until the newer drivers are ported.



I have a Zotac ZBOX CI323 with the same processor/graphics installed today with FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2. Installing the scfb driver indeed brought graphics to work. I hope there will be an accelerated driver for it soon.


----------



## David NewHamlet (Dec 5, 2017)

An Intel compute stick(STK1AW32SC) with Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-Z8330 which has the same vga adapter can boot FreeBSD-12-CURRENT from UEFI and the X server works fine with driver scfb. Unfortunately, the new drm-next-kmod-g20171006 does not works on it.


----------

